# Snuggle Buns!



## RO STAFF (Feb 6, 2006)

With Valentines Day just around the corner, we'd :heart:to see your Bunny Love photos!Post them here!:thanks:


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's one:







And another:






Good thread!


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, how cute.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 6, 2006)

Spooning:







Best Friends


----------



## Spiced77 (Feb 6, 2006)

ahhh bunny love


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 6, 2006)

Aww! What great snuggle buns! I know that somewhere I have a bigger version of my avatar (Amber and Devon snuggling). I'll post it when I find it.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 6, 2006)

here are Pernod and Perry, my two snuggle buns
















Jan


----------



## zoecat6 (Feb 7, 2006)

ben my flemish with his constant companion


----------



## Pipp (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Zoe, that top pic was breathtaking! I gasped! And therest were awesome too!! 

Awwww, Laura, bookends!!! 

Jan, they're joined at the hip!! (Or should that be 'hop'?) 

And JordiWes, you're first pic is so precious!! (Somebunny loves somebunny!) I live way too close to you,I want toget in there and make it a threesome!



SAS and PIPP (who only will snuggle with SAS) :bunnyheart


----------



## naturestee (Feb 7, 2006)

I love all those snuggly pics!:love:

Here's a few of my own.











And one of my favs even though it's hard to see: Mocha wrapped around Loki's head.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 7, 2006)

Awwwww, I can't even pick a favorite, they are all so cute. I have another to add later today and I hope some more people can post!

SAS, my babies are pretty mellow, they might welcome a third! Don't worry I'll take very good care of Pipp.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 7, 2006)

I *LOVE* this thread! Hahaha. Mostly because my bunnies are snugglebuns, too. Sorry for those who visit the blog, but I gots to be part of this. :bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 7, 2006)

I adore the pictures here. Keep 'em coming, people!






:hug2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 7, 2006)

Great pictures EVERYONE! :hug:

Pebbles gets to see her friend Cocoa only twice a year, when we get to babysit her.





























Rainbows! :hug1


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 7, 2006)

Aww, I think I need to get another rabbit..lol Poor Skippy needs a friend.


----------



## doodle (Feb 7, 2006)

Awwww, bunny snuggle pictures...what could be sweeter than that?:heart:


----------



## jyrenze (Feb 7, 2006)

Snuggly wugglies - Bandit and Smurfy


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 8, 2006)

Marbles ignored Mocha's earlier attempts to snuggle / body pile. She snuggled his stuffed elephant instead.:hug1


----------



## coolbunnybun (Feb 8, 2006)

What great snugglebunnies. too bad i don't have another bun. i just got one.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 8, 2006)

*doodle wrote: *


>


 Aww! There's my Rexamino girl! 

I love this picture. You can't tell where Muff ends and Tumble begins!

Laura


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's the latest and greatest.

Edit: attaching it below.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 10, 2006)

Jordiwes, is that a tongue showing on the right?! IT'S *SO* *CUTE*!! :tongue I want to take tongue/yawn pictures so, so bad but my babies won't let me.

I love visiting this thread. It always makes my day. :agree






:happybunnybuttIt's been said over and over but I have to say it again, these emoticons rock.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sisterly love!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, in the first pic, Ruby and Millie look soooo alike. Nice to see siblings getting along so well 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Jan. Yep, I was worried when Ruby started bullying her again but they are back to being best buds. I snapped that last pic by sneaking the camera round the door, they looked so cute I had to get a pic!Pernod and Perry look so cute flopped out together, bless them!:bunnyheart


----------



## doodle (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm going to bunny-nap Ruby and Millie. :run:


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 12, 2006)

How about some baby snuggle buns?
















--Dawn


----------



## doodle (Feb 12, 2006)

Awww, ok, I'll take the babies too.  They're beauuutiful!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 12, 2006)

*doodle wrote: *


> Awww, ok, I'll take the babies too.  They're beauuutiful!


 :run:Not if I get them first!They're so sweet. I want, I want, I want!:tantrum:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 12, 2006)

*doodle wrote: *


> I'm going to bunny-nap Ruby and Millie. :run:


[Note to self: doodle-proof hutch]


----------



## RO STAFF (Feb 14, 2006)

Happy :heartbeatDay, Bunnies! 

:group


----------



## naturestee (Feb 25, 2006)

Fey and Sprite are being snuggly again! Here's a grooming session from start to finish:





Bare-bellied Sprite flopping and grooming.





Fey comes over and says hello.










Grooming the bare belly.





And butt-obsessed Sprite returns the favor.:rollseyes:


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....................

:inlove:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

aww..how cute! how could i have missed this thread?.. all the snuggle buns are adorable! i only have one bunny right now, but we mightget another! peapoo likes snuggling with us though


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Mar 15, 2006)

(cross-posted from blog)


----------



## sunnybunny (Mar 15, 2006)

snuggies.jpg


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know how I could have missed this thread either.

Here's Bowser (left) with a friend's bunny (Wendy).







And a group hug with Marvin and Bowser and I.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2006)

here are mytwo little snugglebunnies,sisters chocolate bunny and marley when they were babies,theyare just one year old now:shock:










cheryl


----------



## chrissy112 (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh Cheryl, they are so adorable! I love lops. This thread is too cute! 

Here are Olivia and Owen snuggling in their litterbox and lounging together after an afternoon of binkying and zooming around.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Chrissy,and just look at your two lovelies,how sweet are they!



here is baby and maggie hanging out at the backyard,maggie is the onewith the tall ears,i took her into my home and my life about 2 monthsagowhen a friend found her living on her front yard,she wasnta bunny person so she asked me if i could give her a home,and i justhad to take her









cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Mar 18, 2006)

Darry and Radar: Recently engaged:hearts: 
Oooh, and what an awesome shot of Baby and Maggie!!! :inlove:



sas, pipp, :bunnydance:radar, dill, darry and sherry :toastingbuns:brownbunny:bunny24


----------



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2006)

aww im so happy for you sas that the new bunny Darry has bonded so well with Radar,what a sweet picture



cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 19, 2006)

This has got to be the cutest pic of snuggle-butts 

Pipp - it's wonderful to see those two bonded together.

Everyone's snuggle buns are so .... snuggly!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (May 8, 2006)

My baby Dill snuggling Sherry,the now FORMER fosterbun :lookaround






They immediately switched...it's the perfect give and take relationship. :inlove:

They have found true bunny love!!!:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## naturestee (May 8, 2006)

SAS, those two just melt my heart!


----------



## juneaf (May 9, 2006)

This is a greet thread, those bunnies are sooo cute!

-June


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 9, 2006)

peapoo &amp;petey have started to snugglesome...most of the time i miss the picture because its so cute! but idid grab the camera the other day and get some

peapoo grooming petey






petey grooming peapoo























more grooming











snuggle bunnies


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 10, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Everyone's snuggle buns are so .... snuggly!


Well.... they're snuggling. :groupparty:

Meet our new addition to the family.





Rainbows!


----------



## Pipp (May 10, 2006)

wow! :shock:

poor pebbles must be desperate. that's the homeliest little bunny I've ever seen!

you was robbed!



PS::faint:

PPS: Congrats!!!! :hug:


----------



## naturestee (May 10, 2006)

Aww, cute! That's such a tiny puppy!


----------



## maherwoman (May 11, 2006)

Two things I've GOT to say:

- Can bunny toes be any CUTER?? When Maisie's laying so I cansee hers, it's ALL I can do not to reach out and touch them...they lookso soft!! And the picture of baby and maggie includes a GREATtoe shot...so fuzzy!! I love it!!

- I hope Flower and Maisie someday have Snuggle Pictures...if so, I'llsearch high and low for this thread and post them!! 

Aren't bunnies wonderful? *sigh*


----------



## aurora369 (May 14, 2006)

I know this is supposed to be buns snugglingwith other buns, but Wildfire is an only bun, and only has me tosnuggle with. So here are a few pictures from today of herhaving a little snuggle with me. She's such a squishy andcuddly little bun, and I love her so much. She'll sit with mefor about 20 minutes before wanting to get up and run around.Puring her teeth, and even falling asleep.

Enjoy,
--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Sep 1, 2006)

I dont know how Ive missed this thread before!

I have lots of snuggle pics at home, so more to come later..for now,heres agood oneof my snuggle bunnies, Basil and Max:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2006)

*Mocha &amp; Zoey:*
















*Mocha &amp; Spice:*


----------



## proxima centauri (Sep 1, 2006)

Bunny and Puppy Love.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 1, 2006)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWWW! How adorable!Ivemissed this thread too! Here are my snuggle bunnies... whenthey want to be!













And here is a picture of my old bunnies cuddling up.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 2, 2006)

Ya know,there is nothing like seeing bunniessnuggling up with one another,it's just the most adorable thing andit's something that always makes me go awwwwww 



cheryl


----------



## Nenelen (Oct 13, 2006)

Snowy and Bambi when she was a baby:










And my cute couple Bambi and Sammy:


----------



## Nenelen (Oct 13, 2006)

I've made a new picture today


----------



## binkies (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## myLoki (Oct 13, 2006)

Loki doesn't have another bun to cuddle with so we try and cuddle with him as much as possible.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 13, 2006)

Aww it looks like Loki is enjoying all that snuggling!



cheryl


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 14, 2006)

They are so cute!


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 14, 2006)

ohhh! the last pic is sooooooo adorable! looks like loki was grooming you-- the super dooper bun!


----------



## myLoki (Oct 14, 2006)

haha That's not me in the last one. That's myroomate. The first two pics are of Loki's co-owner. I'm the one in thethird picture. You can't really see my face though. 


t and Loki


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 16, 2006)

hmm..i thought i posted these here already, but i cant find them... 

peapoo &amp; petey
















petey is obsessed with cleaning peapoos ears... he sometimes even makeslittle raw spots:X...the vet said there was nothing wrong with herears..so i guess petey just likes cleaning them


----------



## missyscove (Oct 17, 2006)

This was part of our bonding process, but I just love this picture.


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 18, 2006)

Just took this one yesterday, Apollo was flopped but shegot up when I walked in 







Not the best quality, but still cute.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Savannah1687 (Nov 14, 2006)

Snuggle time with Mommy!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Celestial Wind (Jan 13, 2008)

Emma & Baby


----------



## kathy5 (Jan 27, 2008)

cocoa only has us humans to snuggle with so here goes.....


----------



## Infiniti (Feb 10, 2008)

Dubby and Max chilling together:





Commiserating on a car ride:





And generally being buddies:


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 10, 2008)

Awww. All of these are so cute! :love:

I love them all! :inlove:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

I have lots of bonded pairs, but my oldest bun is only bonded to me... He likes to stretch out and watch movies on my lap (and keep everyone else away from me... including my husband who is his arch enemy!)


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 17, 2008)

Well here is a snuggly litter we had.


























Bunny Butt!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 12, 2008)

I love everyone's photos! :inlove:



Macey and Keiran


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 17, 2008)

This is about as snuggly as Billy will ever get :?


----------



## ADEE (Jul 5, 2008)




----------

